# FATAL: kernel too old



## eydaimon (Jan 28, 2018)

java/linux-oracle-jdk18

after a make install on this with version 144 on new kernel 11.1 (I just upgradede from 11.0) I run `java -version` and I'm thrown the error


```
FATAL: kernel too old
```


`cat /etc/sysctl.conf` reveals 
	
	



```
compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18
```


should I have something else? if so, what?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 28, 2018)

Did you also follow the instructions in the package description?


```
======================================================================
Warning: This JDK may be unstable. You are advised to use the native
FreeBSD 1.8 JDK, in ports/java/openjdk8.

This Java VM will attempt to obtain some system information by
accessing files in linux's procfs.  You must install the Linux
emulation procfs filesystem for this to work correctly.  The JVM
will exhibit various problems otherwise.  This can be accomplished
by adding the following line to your /etc/fstab file:

 linprocfs   /compat/linux/proc   linprocfs   rw   0  0

and then, as root, executing the commands:

kldload linprocfs
mount /compat/linux/proc
======================================================================
```
It does raise a fair question: why not rely on java/openjdk8?


----------



## eydaimon (Jan 28, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Did you also follow the instructions in the package description?
> 
> 
> It does raise a fair question: why not rely on java/openjdk8?



linux-crashplan didn't work with that one last time I tried

update: and not this time either


----------



## eydaimon (Jan 29, 2018)

Anyone know about this?


----------

